# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase SDC Document

## sukhendu

Hi all,
Can anybody give me a good Sybase SDC Document/Tutorial or its link.

Thanks in advance

Sukhendu

----------


## Island1

Check out PowerBuilder and PowerDesigner resources with Google searches, etc.  Many of my old Sybase clients (most are converted to MSSQL Server at this point) relied heavily upon these tools, and document libraries they had from those, and similar, sources.

HTH,

Bill

----------

